# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Du lịch V-Resort Hòa Bình 2 ngày 1 đêm giá rẻ- call 0987 303 118

## dulichanhsaomoi

Du lịch V-Resort Hòa Bình
(Chương trình: 2 ngày 1 đêm -> bằng ôtô)

Cách trung tâm Hà Nội 60 km về phía Tây Bắc, V-Resort - Khu du lịch sinh thái đặc biệt được toạ lạc trong lòng thung lũng hoang sơ thực sự hấp dẫn du khách…

Ngày 01: Hà Nội – V. Resort (Ăn trưa, tối)

Sáng: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đến Khu sinh thái V.Resort. Đến V.Resort, quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi, tự do tham gia các hoạt động vui chơi giải trí: đạp xe, câu cá, sân golf mini, sân tennis, câu lạc bộ bi-a, bóng bàn, karaoke, xông hơi... Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Hương Núi.
Chiều: Quý khách tự do dạo chơi trong những vườn cây trái như Vườn cam, Vườn quýt... Vườn Hoàng Lan với đủ các loại hoa đầy màu sắc. Tự do ngắm cảnh, chụp ảnh lưu niệm haytham gia giao lưu văn nghệ, đốt lửa trại, múa sạp, phiên chợ Mường, mua sắm. Ăn tối, nghỉ đêm trong khu V. Resort. 

Ngày 02: V. Resort - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa)

Sau khi ăn sáng, quý khách tự do ngâm mình trong bể bơi nước khoáng nóng. V.Resort hấp dẫn du khách bởi nguồn nước khoáng nóng chảy liên tục và luôn ở nhiệt độ 37ºC. Mạch nước ngầm kỳ diệu này có thể dùng được uống, chữa các bệnh như: thấp khớp, đau dạ dày, đường ruột và huyết áp cao. 11:30 Ăn trưa, sau đó làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn. Xe đưa quý khách về Hà Nội. Tới Hà Nội, chia tay quý khách. Kết thúc chương trình.

Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.250.000 VNĐ
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao)

* Giá bao gồm:

- Phương tiện: Ôtô máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại trên xe.
- Mức ăn: Ăn các bữa theo chương trình, ăn chính 150.000VND/bữa, sáng ăn Buffe. 
- Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.
- Phòng nghỉ: Quý khách nghỉ tại khu V.Resort, 2 người/phòng.
- Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào các cửa thắng cảnh.
- Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour. 
- Khuyến mại: Nước uống trên xe.

* Giá không bao gồm:

- Thuế VAT ,điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân…
- Tắm bể khoáng nóng.

* Ghi chú: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước. 

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04.3932 0255 Hotline: 0987 303 118 ( Ms Mơ)


NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!

----------


## dulichanhsaomoi

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------

